
What does a VP of Engineering do? - dandemeyere
https://medium.com/@dandemeyere/what-does-a-vp-of-engineering-do-75da2086f74d
======
cjbprime
This article is interesting! But the idea that VPE and CTO role descriptions
are transferable between companies seems empirically false to me. I see
companies where engineers report to the VPE and the CTO sets strategy and
direction, and I see companies where the opposite's true.

If you want to know what a VPE job title means, you simply have to ask the
specific company who the role belongs to what it means to them.

~~~
dandemeyere
You're 100% correct. Most roles (especially senior leadership) are contextual
to the company. This post is my take on Mark Suster's definition with regards
to how I view my role within my company's context. I thought about whether to
add qualifiers to how I talked the position, roles, responsibilities, etc. and
I decided to not water it down and accept that to some it won't be applicable
for a variety of reasons. Thanks for the feedback.

